# OMG this NAUSEA is KILLING ME but keep getting damn BFN's!!! Update pg 3!



## mindyb85

Ok I am really frustrated. I'm on cd 32 of a "normal" 30-36 day cycle. i had a laparoscopy early on in my cycle (cd9) and started bd'ing a week later. so there is definitely a possibility. I thought I saw something show up on my test a few days ago (just a damn dollar test probably evap.) but now it looks like bfn. But I've been having nausea for three days and it's getting worse. I had some very slight pinkish/brownish/orange discharge with cm when I wiped this morning and something similar on Sunday (cd 28/sorry tmi). I dont what to think but there has been no sign of AF (unless this is beginning of it) so I'm trying to stay hopeful. I've had very strange sharp pains and twinges over the last week and one last night that went from my crotch to my lower back (it made me jump). If I'm not pg then this nausea and light-headeness better go away!!!


----------



## ArticBaby

Hang in there hun, keep testing....Hope you get your BFP:flower:


----------



## Shey

mindy I knw the feeling I hope you get you're :bfp:


----------



## mindyb85

thanks guys. I had a little more pink/brown spotting today and figured AF is here : (
but no cramps and I put a tampon in and when I removed it there was a tiny dot of brown (sorry tmi) and some cm?
I guess we will see tomorrow.


----------



## Shey

good luck


----------



## mindyb85

so i thought AF was starting yesterday and now it is morning and nothing??? just a little cm with maybe the slightest tinge of brown?
Sometimes this happens before AF comes but it usually gets stronger and then starts. Not kind of spots a tiny bit and then stops??? This can be so frustrating.


----------



## mindyb85

ok i caved a took a dollar store test with smu this morning and think i see a faint faint line!
This is driving me crazy. If these are all evap lines i am going to write new choice a nasty letter : (


----------



## SweetLovin

I know what you're going through! Just keep your hopes high!!! I'm on cd 36 and this is the longest I haven't had my period. Last month was a 34 cycle day and usually it's between 28-30 days but I don't know what's going on. I took a pregnancy test this morning and BFN! We'll both hope together that these symptoms we're having (cause I'm having the same as you. Nausea and headaches and backaches) are more then just a late visit from AF!

P.S. My friend just told me she didn't get a positive until she was 8 weeks pregnant and she even went to the doctors and did a urine test with them and it came out negative. Let's stay hopeful!!! Baby Dust :)


----------



## mindyb85

SweetLovin said:


> I know what you're going through! Just keep your hopes high!!! I'm on cd 36 and this is the longest I haven't had my period. Last month was a 34 cycle day and usually it's between 28-30 days but I don't know what's going on. I took a pregnancy test this morning and BFN! We'll both hope together that these symptoms we're having (cause I'm having the same as you. Nausea and headaches and backaches) are more then just a late visit from AF!
> 
> P.S. My friend just told me she didn't get a positive until she was 8 weeks pregnant and she even went to the doctors and did a urine test with them and it came out negative. Let's stay hopeful!!! Baby Dust :)

Thanks, It's just really nice to know that someone is going through the same craziness that I am and there is still hope : ) And i know that if af does come there is always next month but sometimes it hurts for how bad i secretly want this inside : (


----------



## Shey

mindy for me when i was pregnant with my son it took me 3months before i got a positive then i was 12 wks pregnant


----------



## mindyb85

Shey said:


> mindy for me when i was pregnant with my son it took me 3months before i got a positive then i was 12 wks pregnant

thanks so much Shey : )
That is so awesome to know that can really happen and all turn out wonderfully : )


----------



## Shey

yea! I was a POAS addict back then


----------



## SweetLovin

*mindyb85*, I feel the exact way. I want a baby so bad and when AF comes...I'm in a funk for at LEAST 2 days before I get over it and get excited for trying again. We get our hopes high even though we try our hardest not to but we can't help it. Keep me posted on your journey!


----------



## mindyb85

thanks guys, i will let you know what happens. me and my hubby got married a year ago but have been nt/np for 2 years. it's only recently that "we" have started wanting one (although I have secretly been since we were together). So it's anyone's game but now he's starting to see the idea as something nice rather than something scary. I hope i get a nice bfp or a strong, no doubt about it, af.
That's less frustrating than this situation.


----------



## SweetLovin

It's exciting though isn't it :) when you BOTH want to have the same things at the same time. My husband and I have been married for three but only started trying this year. He's been wanting one since we got married but I needed to finish up school. I currently feel like a crazy person!!! Waiting for my BFP or AF! I'm on CD37 and counting and I feel like either I am pregnant and my hormones are just not strong enough yet for a BFP or something is seriously wrong with me because I've never been this late before in my life. I find myself finding every excuse to pee to check if I've started my period yet. Uggh! Why can't this be easier...especially when we want it so bad!


----------



## mindyb85

I KNOW!!!
I wish I had a special microscope x-ray machine or something so I could see what was happening lol
I still haven't started my af. I checked this morning and maybe a slight tinge of orange but definitely no af. I stayed away from the stick and did not pee on it. lol I figure I can wait til tomorrow instead of wasting more money. Now I'm on cd34 so af could still be around the corner i guess since i have had up to 36 day cycles (and more than that when I didnt take my thyroid medication). I had a lap done on cd 9 and hoped that fixed me :) Still waiting in limbo : /


----------



## mindyb85

oh also, I just started doing temps a few days ago for the first time ever and they are pretty constant but i had a dip yesterday of .5 degrees F. Maybe I ovulated super late (like last sunday when i had a wipe of brown with cm /sorry tmi) and this stuff as of yesterday was IB???? God I'm going to drive myself mad with this symptom spotting lol


----------



## hoping4babies

i hate to be the bearer of bad news, but typically when the temp dips it means af is on its way.


----------



## Shey

Not always sometimes it's ovulation and the temps can go back up. 

Mindy dont worry Im sure your temps will go back up


----------



## mindyb85

they did. my temps went back up today, it just dipped yesterday f x'd


----------



## Shey

yay mindy fx'd for ya girl.


----------



## modo

My temp also dropped last year and went back up the next day. That day I got my first faint :bfp:

Good luck!


----------



## mindyb85

thanks ladies!!!
Right now I'm trying not to stress about it because I know that can be the worst thing. I just started taking my temps a week ago to just start doing it so I'm kind of keeping an eye on that. It gives me something else to do in the morning besides poas lol


----------



## SweetLovin

So AF is still a no show for you???
Day 39 and counting for me. I haven't tested these past 2 days...waiting until Friday. If AF doesn't come or my tests keep coming up BFN I'm going into the doctors next week. 

I'm hoping for our BFP!!! We'll cross our fingers together!!!


----------



## KS1977

mindyb85 said:


> ok i caved a took a dollar store test with smu this morning and think i see a faint faint line!
> This is driving me crazy. If these are all evap lines i am going to write new choice a nasty letter : (

Are the tests you are doing the blue or pink lined ones. I read on here the other day about people saying that the blue ones aren't that good and they leave evap lines....Just a thought hun x


----------



## mindyb85

my tests are ALL pink dye tests. That's what I don't get!
I started taking opk's tho yesterday and even tho they are both negative, today's was a lot stronger than yesterday's. Also my temp went up some more today so here's hopin : )
and Sweetlovin, no sign of AF yet. Ive had the tiniest amount of spotting (brown/pink) mixed in with clear cm and only randomly when I wipe for the past four or five days. And ladies I'm talking SUPER LIGHT. No way it's an AF!!! It's only once in a while when I go to the bathroom too not every time. I guess technically today is cd 36 so we'll keep our fx'd together and I might take another test in the morning and see what happens lol


----------



## KS1977

mindyb85 said:


> my tests are ALL pink dye tests. That's what I don't get!
> I started taking opk's tho yesterday and even tho they are both negative, today's was a lot stronger than yesterday's. Also my temp went up some more today so here's hopin : )
> and Sweetlovin, no sign of AF yet. Ive had the tiniest amount of spotting (brown/pink) mixed in with clear cm and only randomly when I wipe for the past four or five days. And ladies I'm talking SUPER LIGHT. No way it's an AF!!! It's only once in a while when I go to the bathroom too not every time. I guess technically today is cd 36 so we'll keep our fx'd together and I might take another test in the morning and see what happens lol

Well good luck to you hun. Let the witch stay away!!:flower:


----------



## mindyb85

so update, Af is STILL no where to be seen. I'm now on cd39 and I've had really llight brown spotting for almost a week. I got the faintest line EVER on an frer this morning and my opks are just about positive. I got a better line on the dollar store test yesterday but still extremely faint. I went to the dr for a beta today because of the spotting and uncertain tests. I'll know tomorrow.


----------



## hshucksmith

Good luck :)


----------



## mindyb85

thanks


----------



## mindyb85

still no af, waiting for the dr to call with results


----------



## Sanona2

Good Luck hun! <3 :dust:


----------



## TTCBB3

Good luck!! Baby dust!!


----------



## mindyb85

thanks guys, i called the doctor and now they say i have to wait til monday after 1pm. AHHHHH
I'm probably not pg and just being crazy, or i just dont want to get my hopes up.


----------



## Wudluvanuva1

R no a long wait for you :(
Hope the wk end goes quickly time seems to pass sooooooooo slowly when you are ttc!
Best of luck x


----------



## CandyApple19

goodluck doll :D


----------



## mindyb85

thanks ladies, well one positive thing, i talked to dh and he finally SAID OUT LOUD how he really feels about the whole baby thing. He's on my side, it was really cute. He said he didn't want me to tell him when I was ov'ing that way it wouldn't "feel" like trying and become some sort of chore. I said fine I won't tell you but I'll give you some sort of sign and we have these letter magnets on the fridge, I told him I would write "I don't care" on them to let him know it was time. I figure this way it keep things light and not so serious for him. Maybe this will help me relax a bit too. He also said, if I am pg right now, he'd be really happy about it : )
I mean he was always on my side if it "just happened" but it's just nice to know that we can try a little harder "together" to make this happen. (I mean, I'll still be driving myself nuts about it, but I think this extra support will help me calm down a bit about it. : ) )


----------



## Shey

aww hun i hope the results are good monday for ya.


----------



## capricorn1

GL for monday sweetie!!!


----------



## mindyb85

thanks ladies : )


----------



## mindyb85

Another huge bought of nausea this afternoon? weird


----------



## britchick82

Hey i hope its a positive for you. neg for me af showed up on friday afternoon so.....its ok tho theres next month


----------



## MsLynn225

goood luck!!
any new updates?


----------



## KS1977

britchick82 said:


> Hey i hope its a positive for you. neg for me af showed up on friday afternoon so.....*its ok tho theres next month *

Aw, hugs your way hun. Loving the PMA though xx:flower:


----------



## mindyb85

sorry britchick, af always seems to sneak up when she is not wanted
well as far as I go tho, no more brown spotting, no signs of af, I just don't know my temps are staying higher now than they were but as I am very new to temping I'm not sure if this means very much


----------



## mushypea

It's a very good sign if your temp stays high! Fingers crossed for you x


----------



## Shey

Aww Mindy I hope this is it for you. hope its your :bfp:


----------



## mindyb85

thanks shey, how are you doing, no sign of af yet?


----------



## Shey

Im doing ok still nauseated no af hope to find out Tuesday if i have a :bfp: or not.


----------



## JennaRose

Mindy good luck and baby dust - I am also awaiting the results of a blood test... this Monday! I am about 3 days late for AF and it doesnt feel like shes coming! :) FXed for you!


----------



## Shey

Good Luck tomorrow Jenna fx'd for ya hun


----------



## mindyb85

you too jennarose
and good luck shey!!
fx'd for all of us!


----------



## Shey

thank you mindy! will keep you posted


----------



## taneamae

mindyb85 said:


> you too jennarose
> and good luck shey!!
> fx'd for all of us!

I know this is a super old post but I'm curious to what happened? Were you pregnant? I'm in the same boat at the moment just years later... :wacko:


----------



## Miss_chicka

I don't know for sure but it seems like she had a chemical pregnancy. Are you late as well?


----------

